# OK how do you guys do it?



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

How do you remember everyone's cats and what they post before, etc.? I am so bad at that. I see the narrators remembering it and others. Give me a clue - I know my mind is old but......


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Some people are very, uh, memorable? Maybe you missed the threads??

Also sometimes people may simply go into the users profile and view past threads they've made...


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Carmel, LOL!! Very 'politely' put!!


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Lmao that's funny Carmel! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

_cat owner again_, you are not alone, I don't remember who said what, but just remember somebody ever said what. I don't think I have gone into anyone's profile to check anything, I find it kinda... I don't know... like invading, but that's something that is available to every member in every forum. Unless I needed to leave a pm, otherwise I won't go into anyone's profile.

Oh well, I admit I have such poor poor memory, and moreover, I usually just read then I leave it, and if its important I try to remember or bookmark it, but I usually won't bother to relate it to who wrote it. One exception or maybe 2, I remember who recommended Firstmate Cat food, DD&C and Homeopet Digestive Upset, Marcia, lol....

p.s. and maybe, if I needed to know if a certain brand is good and reliable, I know I can always depend on Doodlebug, and where discipline and training is concerned, its Librarychick, lol...


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I remember lots of members by their avatars.

*Really* throws me off when they change them.

Not to mention when they adopt 20 more dogs and 107 more cats and have to change their user names.....


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

marie has to remember us....shes the police...i mean SUPER moderator  hahaha  and some of us do dumb things (raises hand) that we cant forget


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

snowy said:


> Oh well, I admit I have such poor poor memory, and moreover, I usually just read then I leave it, and if its important I try to remember or bookmark it, but I usually won't bother to relate it to who wrote it. One exception or maybe 2, I remember who recommended Firstmate Cat food, DD&C and Homeopet Digestive Upset, Marcia, lol....
> 
> p.s. and maybe, if I needed to know if a certain brand is good and reliable, I know I can always depend on Doodlebug, and where discipline and training is concerned, its Librarychick, lol...


you forgot laurie....shes the doctor of the group :wink


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

[QUOTE

Not to mention when they adopt 20 more dogs and 107 more cats and have to change their user names.....[/QUOTE]

Naaaa, Really?!!


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

gizmothecat said:


> marie has to remember us....shes the police...i mean SUPER moderator  hahaha  and some of us do dumb things (raises hand) that we cant forget


hahahahaa...I believe op meant what is written on threads. How can we forget pms from her? I have received a couple, each time I get one, its like "OMG, not again", lol...now I try to read thoroughly before posting links...I say I'd try, I may be that dumb again and overlook, lol...


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

snowy said:


> hahahahaa...I believe op meant what is written on threads. How can we forget pms from her? I have received a couple, each time I get one, its like "OMG, not again", lol...now I try to read thoroughly before posting links...I say I'd try, I may be that dumb again and overlook, lol...


can you imagine if we didnt have moderators??? oh boy!


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

gizmothecat said:


> you forgot laurie....shes the doctor of the group :wink


ohh...I don't read every threads. Some of the more complicated medical threads are just too overwhelming for me, I may just have not read them. Until I have a need to, I sometimes just skip many threads. Maybe right now, I'm more inclined towards Nutrition, that alone is enough for me to digest, hahaha...cos I don't remember too many things.

I have only started to remember which pet food manufactured by which company I should avoid. I finally got down to noting it down in RED in my spreadsheet, then I refer to it time and again and that's how I remember.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

you have a spreadsheet? GENIUS!!!! thats what i should do


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

I use spreadsheet to track ET's weight, his vomiting episodes, all the wet/dry food brand carb%, price and other infor. The latest addition is which brand is owned and manufactured by which company.

p.s. sorry, are we off topic again?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Ohhh...you're in trouble now!


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

hahahahah DOH! what was the topic? hahahah


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

I am pretty decent at remembering usernames and who says what.... 


Ok, I'm totally lying here! I remember a few, but mostly just the people who post replies to me alot.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

i dont have enough cats to give marie hahaha


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

:wink lol..


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

marie73 said:


> Not to mention when they adopt 20 more dogs and 107 more cats and have to change their user names.....


.... every post! Eh 983cats34dogs? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

DeafDogs&Cat said:


> but mostly just the people who post replies to me alot.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I guess that's how I remember too.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

DeafDogs&Cat said:


> .... every post! Eh 983cats34dogs?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Never will run out of combinations!!


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

I better not ask how you get those combinations or I'll really be in trouble, lol...


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Well... you totally missed out on that one then, snowy! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Tooooo Funny! ROFLMAO!!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Don't forget laurief for medical issues! She's my go to gal!

I admit, I can't keep everyone straight or who their cats are. Here's something funny - at the shelter I can't keep the staff straight at all. I see the same faces almost every day, talk to them (sometimes), and even ask what their names are, but for the life of me I cannot remember them one minute to the next, but the cats I can remember after one meeting. I can remember their names, their faces and even their significant stats (age, how long at shelter, personality, etc.). Sometimes it's embarrassing to not remember the people but then have an almost instant ingrained memory of the cats. Shows you where my priorities lay!


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm that way with dogs. I almost always remember a dog's name... but never the people. At the dog park everyone is "Buddy's Mom" or "Abby's Dad" lol I've actually read an article about that! Hahaha

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Catmamma (Apr 18, 2011)

Marcia, I have to tell you. You are a CAT LADY! (caps intended). I can't remember the names; do remember some of the avatars and always remember the cats.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Please translate: ROFLMAO!!

Oh I do know the people who post a lot and never forget Doodlebug for food, Laurie for medical, and some others for experience. Hmm I don't remember all the cats. Some are too hard to forget


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Cat owner again-Check your PMs!
(Private messages!)


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Thank you all for the humor. I didn't mention I work from home on the computer and really shouldn't be checking cat forum at all during a loooooong day. Maybe that is why I am a hit and run.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

DeafDogs&Cat said:


> Well... you totally missed out on that one then, snowy!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


btw...that was the BEST thread!!!!!!:smiles


----------

